# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Sapa - Bản Cát Cát & Bãi Đá Cổ

## hangnt

Hòa cùng thiên nhiên ở bản Cát Cát


Bản Cát Cát nhìn từ trên cao

















Thác nước và suối ở bản Cát Cát

----------


## hangnt

Thác nước ở bản Cát Cát




Suối chảy qua bản Cát Cát


Cây cầu bắt qua suối ở bản Cát Cát


Thiên nhiên trên cao ở bản Cát Cát


Con đường trở về ở bản Cát Cát




Một trong những hòn Đá Cổ ở Bãi Đá Cổ




Bãi Đá Cổ nhìn từ trên cao

----------


## hangnt

Dòng suối chảy qua Bãi Đá Cổ


Người dao địu con


Một trong những thác nước trên đường đến Bãi Đá Cổ


Vách núi trên cao ở Bãi Đá Cổ


Ruộng bậc thang ở Bãi Đá Cổ

----------


## canon

đi cứ gọi là mệt nghỉ  :Frown:

----------


## nguyetnt

nhìn mún đi wa'

----------

